# Just Got My Lowe's Drywall Settlement



## JHC (Jun 4, 2010)

How is a $250 gift card gonna settle up with a client who has bad drywall installed?


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

We Fix Houses said:


> Don't worry....they were high end clients if that makes you feel any better ?


Nice meaningless stab. You pop in from time to time to lecture us on morality and how we ought to behave in Nathans forums then you slip right to the bottom and crank off at the mouth with something like that? I hope you are happy accepting a handout that you didn't deserve. You should try food stamps next. Trial lawyers and handout kings are one of the reasons everything is so expensive. Ill bet drywall would be $1 per sheet cheaper if they didnt have to worry about people like you filing false claims. I know your a made man around these parts but thats how I feel.


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

Inner10 said:


> There was a time frame where Lowes sold the Chinese drywall...


Where do you think their "Gold Bond" lightweight product is made? The worst crap on the market, not cheap either.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Tom Struble said:


> deal was any dw purchase,o/p did so and received the settlement...whats the issue? what does that have to do with his integrity?


A lot.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i don't see it..i must be untegrety


----------

